# LF: Two tanks need drill holes and connect them



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking for someone that can help me drill one hole in each of my two 33g tanks and connect them together through the holes.
if you know someone can do this, please give me a PM, thanks alot.
(Prefer helpping do the all things as I am not familiar with plumbing. And at my place is the best)
I will pay a reasonable & marketing price.
Thanks.
Eric


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

sent yah a PM


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> sent yah a PM











really a nice job, Jason, thank you very much!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem Eric. Awesome fish room btw


----------

